# Paul George's favorite rookie memory was when Jim O'Brien got fired



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> In June 2010, the Pacers selected Fresno State's Paul George with the 10th pick of the NBA Draft, hoping he would capitalize on his potential, upside and limitless talent.
> 
> But the 2010-11 season was not a great one for the team. Indiana finished 37-45 and fired head coach Jim O'Brien following a 17-27 start to the season.
> 
> ...


http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/sto...ed-frank-vogel-indiana-pacers-favorite-memory


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: I was going to post this earlier but forgot. That's cold, PG-13.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm glad he said it. O'Brien was a terrible coach.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

As a Bulls fan I much preferred the Pacers with O'Brien as coach... lot's of terrible shots early in the shotclock.


----------

